# 1966 build dates



## gtorebuild (May 2, 2013)

Anyone know what dates the 1966 gto's were produced?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Kind of like asking "who was buried in Grants' tomb?", isn't it? :lol: I believe it was like from June '65-June '66, wasn't it? Mine was January 2, '66. Check your vin. #. :cool Betcha everyone still had a hangover!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Should be the top code on the left of your data plate, if you have the PHS the build date is listed on the billing history.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As well as I can remember the actual production year ran from late Sept. thru August of every model year. "Early" cars are Oct./Nov/Dec builds, and "late' cars would be April-August, pretty much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, build codes on engine, tranny, rear end, intake etc, generally should be a month to three before the build date of the data plate.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> As well as I can remember the actual production year ran from late Sept. thru August of every model year. "Early" cars are Oct./Nov/Dec builds, and "late' cars would be April-August, pretty much.


This is generally true except for '69, if I remember right... The UAW was on strike against GM and it delayed the new model build/release by several months. Consequently, in general you'll have MANY more '69's of a particular model than '70 of the same model. I know I had a '69 Corvette which was produced on Nov. 22nd, 1969. It was car number 36,314 out of approx. 38,000 cars. In 1970, they only produced something less than ~ 20,000, if memory serves.


----------



## gtorebuild (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I found date stamp 6-66 stamped into my frame seems late in the year to be titled as a 1966 car.


----------

